# cost on a full bedliner "paint" job?



## teufelhunden

Thanks to the recent hail storm, my truck looks like it was parked at a home run derby. Pretty sure it will be totaled. It runs too good to let it go, and did look good before. Thinking about a liner job to protect it for it's remaining years. Anyone have any idea what this cost? Gotta be cheaper than the 8k+ I'm looking at getting the truck back to where it was. Thanks fellas and/or ladies.


----------



## teufelhunden

Talked to Paul at Precision Tint in Texas City. On the phone, without looking at it, he quoted me at $1700. Extremely nice guy. Look forward to doing business with them.


----------



## Saltwater Boy(1)

Sounds like a pretty reasonable price.


----------



## rippin lips

Call Bob at Critter Gitters 281-455-1312. Here is my sons truck we just finished this week.It is a Pewter color with black acc.


----------

